# Transducer



## 14trackergrzzly (Jul 7, 2016)

Having trouble with my transducer working at high speed wondering if anybody could help and or post pictures






Thinking about moving it to here


----------



## enginerd (Jul 8, 2016)

What do you mean by high speed? If you're talking about being up on plane, you will probably have issues regardless of the location, because there's nowhere you're not going to run into some sweep-down of bubbles. However, moving it toward the center-line of the boat will give you the best chance to get it in laminar (no bubbles) flow at any speed. Don't mount it directly on the center-line or aft of anything that is going to disturb the flow of water, like strakes or through-hull fittings. You're pointing to just about the right location in my opinion (though I can't see the bottom of your boat forward of that), a few inches to either side of the keel.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 8, 2016)

the only thing with it where you are pointing you are probably going to pick up "noise" from the motor.


----------



## Al U Minium (Jul 8, 2016)

The face of the transducer should be in the same plane as the boat bottom. Use a yardstick or a good straight edge; lay the yardstick on the boat hull and the transducer and bolt it up. I also agree the place you are pointing to is a better location. It will be quite tough to get a good return on the depth sounder at planing speeds.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks to be a Humminbird xducer, whereas I'm running a 578C model by them.

I positioned mine about halfway between motor and side of boat, away from strakes. But unlike the other poster offered and as even the H'bird manual says (put face of xducer parallel to & on same plane as hull bottom) I found I had to set it deeper into the water, now below the hull. They do specifically state you don't need it 'tail down' as I have had to set other older model xducers.

But my rig runs close to 40mph and yet with it 1/8" or so deeper, I can now get a clean, reliable reading at all speeds.


----------



## Dirt Ball (Jul 16, 2016)

It looks like where you have the transducer located in the first photo is just to the right of one of the strakes in your hull. The water flow past the strake will be turbulent causing the transducer to lose contact with the bottom. The location your pointing to move it to is too close to the motor as another responder has stated. The transducer should be located midway between strakes and a foot or so away from the motor. The best location looks like where your bunk is.


----------



## Crankbait (Jan 9, 2017)

Just my .02 it's mounted too far to the outside of the boat. It needs to come to the left. Right where the bunk is or just to the left would be a good place IMO.

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------

